# Ein paar Witze zum Wochenende



## krawutz (11 Okt. 2008)

*Fragt ein Mann seinen Kumpel
*
„Sag mal, raucht deine Frau nach dem Verkehr auch immer ?“
Antwortet der Freund : „Keine Ahnung, ich habe noch nicht nachgesehen.“

„Du, schreit deine Frau auch so laut, wenn sie kommt ?“
„Nö, wir haben eine Klingel an der Tür.“



Ein Mann, den der liebe Gott oder sonst wer mit deutlich zu viel Männlichkeit ausgestattet hat, entschließt sich, zum Arzt zu gehen.
Der Arzt misst 50 cm und erklärt dem Mann, dass daran weder operativ noch mit Medikamenten was zu ändern wäre. Dann denkt er nach und sagt : „Eine Möglichkeit gibt’s vielleicht. Hinten in meinem Garten wohnt ein Frosch. Fragen Sie den doch mal, ob er Sie heiraten will.“
Dem Patienten kommt das zwar reichlich komisch vor, aber es scheint wohl die einzige Chance zu sein. Also geht er in den Garten, findet den Frosch und stellt ihm die Frage. Kurz und knapp sagt der Frosch „Nein“ und hüpft davon. Ratlos geht der Mann nach Hause, hat dabei aber ein eigenartiges Gefühl zwischen Knie und Kinn.
Er misst nach und stellt erstaunt fest : 40 cm.
Am nächsten Morgen eilt er zum Doktor und holt sich die Erlaubnis, den Frosch noch mal besuchen zu dürfen. 
Auf die gleiche Frage runzelt dieser die Stirn und sagt mit erhobener Stimme wieder „Nein !“
Zu Hause stellt er fest : nur noch 30 cm. Einmal noch zum Frosch, denkt er sich, dann passt es.
Er wartet nicht bis zum nächsten Tag, begibt sich sofort zum Arzt, rennt ohne Aufenthalt gleich in den Garten und fragt den Frosch : „Willst du mich heiraten ?“
Zornig schreit ihn der Frosch an „Nein, nein und nochmals nein !“


Ein kleiner Hase hat sich auf eine Weide verirrt und sieht ein Tier, dass er noch nicht kennt. Er fragt : „Was bist du denn für ein Tier ?“
„Ich bin ein Maultier“ und, als der Hase fragend schaut „meine Mutter ist eine Eselin und mein Vater ist ein Pferd“.
Staunend hoppelt Häschen in den Wald zurück und trifft ein ganz merkwürdiges Tier. Auf seine Frage antwortet das unbekannte Tier „Ich bin ein Ameisenbär“. 
Sauer antwortet Häschen : „Verscheißern kann ich mich alleine“.


Ein Vogel prallt in vollem Flug auf die Frontscheibe eines Autos. Der Fahrer ist ein Tierfreund und nimmt den ohnmächtigen Vogel mit nach Hause. 
Er legt ihn in einen Käfig und tut ein paar Brotkrumen und etwas Wasser hinein.
Der Vogel wacht auf, sieht sich um und denkt erschrocken : „Oh Gott - bei Wasser und Brot hinter Gittern - bestimmt habe ich den Mann umgebracht !“


----------



## Tokko (12 Okt. 2008)

Ameisenbär....

Dankeschön krawutz.


----------



## armin (12 Okt. 2008)

Der mit dem Frosch ist gut


----------



## Muli (31 Okt. 2008)

Nein, nein und nochmals nein


----------

